# Dwight Howard 1st rookie since Duncan to grab 20Rebs twice in a season!



## tranjsaic (Feb 11, 2005)

I know most everyone didn't see the Magic Hawks game last night, but man that kid just impressess the hell out of me. 20 rebs he should have gotten more points if his teammates pass him the damn ball more often.

Did anyone see that dunk he had off the offensive rebound? That was pure nasty right there!

My question for everyone out there is....
Will Howard be better then Amare in the next 2-5 years? I personally don't think he will be better then Amare on the offensive end, Amare is just a monster in the paint. However I do feel Howard will be wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy better on defense, and you know the old saying.... "Defense wins championships".


----------



## jaja (Jan 4, 2005)

he may do it a third time. im impressed. he should hold a clinic for curry and yao


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Dwight has been impressive for an out of high school player.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Imagine what would happen if the kid had plays run for him or got the ball more.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah getting him the ball more would mean scoring 15 points per game which would definitely be possible for him!


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

This guy is a superstar if he can keep developing and of course keep mentally there.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Howard has great hands, which is an often overlooked aspect about rebounding. I'm skeptical about his offense(didn't impress me much in high school, either) but he's far surpassed my expectations about defense.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I feel bad for Steve Francis, it won't be long before the management wants to trade him in order to make the next step of getting guards who can feed the post consistently. They'll need to get this done as soon as Dwight Howard becomes the monster he is going to be. 

It's sad too, because this will probably happen as soon as the Magic become good enough to be considered contenders, and Steve Francis *is* a guy who wants to win, yet he'll be traded to another team and have to start over, again. 

Steve Francis, like a handful of players in this league, will always be a temporary solution. There aren't too many scenarios where a guy like him is in the long term plan to win a title/become a contender. He is a stepping stone.


----------



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)

We are looking at the makings of a super duper star. Him & LeBron.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sir Patchwork</b>!
> I feel bad for Steve Francis, it won't be long before the management wants to trade him in order to make the next step of getting guards who can feed the post consistently. They'll need to get this done as soon as Dwight Howard becomes the monster he is going to be.
> 
> It's sad too, because this will probably happen as soon as the Magic become good enough to be considered contenders, and Steve Francis *is* a guy who wants to win, yet he'll be traded to another team and have to start over, again.
> ...


Naw, I don't think Howard needs an other point guard, Steve is the right for him! Steve Francis is one of the top point guards of the league, just the right one for Howard to play with!


----------



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)

Francis-Howard is going to be an amazing 1-2 punch for the next 5-10 seasons.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Imagine what would happen if the kid had plays run for him or got the ball more.


Not only is he not getting plays run for him, he doesn't even get on the court in crunch time. Earlier in the season I was hesitant to call Johnny Davis a bad coach, because Orlando was winning, even though I thought it was in spite of him. But the season's half over and he's still giving a ton of minutes to Pat Garrity. He's the league's worst head coach since John Lucas and Alvin Gentry, he's horrendous.



> Originally posted by <b>Sir Patchwork</b>!
> Steve Francis, like a handful of players in this league, will always be a temporary solution. There aren't too many scenarios where a guy like him is in the long term plan to win a title/become a contender. He is a stepping stone.


That's true, but there's a time and a place for players like him, and I think this Orlando team is one of them. They don't really want Dwight Howard to be their go-to-guy, he's not there yet (although he deserves more touches than he's getting). Francis is good enough to get the Magic into the playoffs in the East, and after what happened last year, that's a good thing for that franchise.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Better hope Amareca doesn't get ahold of this thread :laugh:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

It looks like Dwight is developing into the complete half of Amare Stoudemire. Amare is an excellent scorer but his interior defense and rebounding leave something to be desired. Dwight doesn't seem to be the explosive scorer that Amare is but he's a better rebounder and will probably be the superior defender, especially at the point of attack. It will be interesting to see if both of these guys develop the other half of their games. I guess Amare is closer to being a complete player than Howard is but Dwight has really impressed me this season.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> Not only is he not getting plays run for him, he doesn't even get on the court in crunch time. Earlier in the season I was hesitant to call Johnny Davis a bad coach, because Orlando was winning, even though I thought it was in spite of him. But the season's half over and he's still giving a ton of minutes to Pat Garrity. He's the league's worst head coach since John Lucas and Alvin Gentry, he's horrendous.


Well you know how I feel about Johnny Davis, but I think we are in full agreement here. Davis wasn't a good coach in Philadelphia either. He won't be there long anyway.



> That's true, but there's a time and a place for players like him, and I think this Orlando team is one of them. They don't really want Dwight Howard to be their go-to-guy, he's not there yet (although he deserves more touches than he's getting). Francis is good enough to get the Magic into the playoffs in the East, and after what happened last year, that's a good thing for that franchise.


Francis will not be in Orlando past the beginning of the 2006-07 season. No way in hell, he's going to start deferring to the big man. Weisbrod will ship him out, I'm sure of it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> It looks like Dwight is developing into the complete half of Amare Stoudemire. Amare is an excellent scorer but his interior defense and rebounding leave something to be desired. Dwight doesn't seem to be the explosive scorer that Amare is but he's a better rebounder and will probably be the superior defender, especially at the point of attack. It will be interesting to see if both of these guys develop the other half of their games. I guess Amare is closer to being a complete player than Howard is but Dwight has really impressed me this season.


How can this be true? Howard rarely gets the ball. They rarely even attempt to go to him. He scores, because he's a terrific rebounder and he hustles. He has a vast repetoire that isn't being used, because of who he's playing with and who's coaching the team. I don't see any reason why Howard won't be scoring 20 plus by his 3rd year. Probably not next year, because of who he plays with.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

I think tale Howard Over Emeka was a mistake but now I'm sure was the right pick.

D-How IS WHAT 18/19 ? This kid have a great chance to be better than Amare

Amare 1st season

ppg 13.5
rpg 8.80
apg 1.0

Dwight Howard

PPG 10.5 
RPG 9.70 
APG .9


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

Imagine if the ping pong balls would've bounced Phoenix's way last year, and they ended up with the first pick. A frontcourt of Amare and Howard... Wow. Four or five years from now they'd probably just start handing them the championship at the beginning of each season.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Can you imagine how pissed Atlanta is that they didn't get a LeBron bounce of the ping pong balls? With D-Ho they'd actually be playing in front of crowds. Frankly, Walker's pretty good at feeding the post, so he'd probably be scoring a lot more than he is now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ehmunro</b>!
> Can you imagine how pissed Atlanta is that they didn't get a LeBron bounce of the ping pong balls? With D-Ho they'd actually be playing in front of crowds. Frankly, Walker's pretty good at feeding the post, so he'd probably be scoring a lot more than he is now.


It would have got them Howard and Josh Smith. Both local boys.


----------



## tranjsaic (Feb 11, 2005)

> Imagine if the ping pong balls would've bounced Phoenix's way last year, and they ended up with the first pick. A frontcourt of Amare and Howard... Wow. Four or five years from now they'd probably just start handing them the championship at the beginning of each season.



That would be a sick combo...Amare would move over to the PF slot and play that full time, Howard would most like man the Center spot full time. 

As it stands now Howard is FREAKIN HUGE for a kid out of highschool, like Lebron was. I see Howard growing another inch maybe two, and putting on alot more muscle. Once he's beefed up a bit he will be one of the more dangerous 5's in the league.

No one would be able to Contain Amare on Offensive and no one would be able to store on Howard on Defense.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Howard loves playing against Atlanta. He is averaging about 20-10 against them in 3 games. Last night he was near dominant down low. He scored 15 pts and I'm not sure if any of those were off of offense set for him.

Hey - Dwight is only 60 games behind Wilt's 20 rebound game rookie record.

Check the Orlando forum. The questions about Johnny Davis have been going on all season. Pat Garrity does not deserve any of the PT he is getting. Season is half over and he has had 3 good games. Three! And when he isn't scoring, he is absolutely useless. Yet sometimes he gets big 4th quarter minutes over Howard. I don't understand it.

I don't think Johnny Davis or Steve Francis will be in Orlando more than 2 more seasons.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sir Patchwork</b>!
> I feel bad for Steve Francis, it won't be long before the management wants to trade him in order to make the next step of getting guards who can feed the post consistently. They'll need to get this done as soon as Dwight Howard becomes the monster he is going to be.
> 
> It's sad too, because this will probably happen as soon as the Magic become good enough to be considered contenders, and Steve Francis *is* a guy who wants to win, yet he'll be traded to another team and have to start over, again.
> ...


I agree w/ this, but I don't feel bad for Francis. Its his own fault. If he wants to play PG and not SG, he's got to put other's needs before his own on the court. A PG creates for others first, himself second.


----------



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)

Shut up.

Francis is blessed with great scoring instincts. Why ignore that just to appease some nerd in Seattle?


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Don Corleone</b>!
> Shut up.
> 
> Francis is blessed with great scoring instincts. Why ignore that just to appease some nerd in Seattle?


Don Corleone, as an American of 100% Italian descent, it pains me that someone who would take the name of one of my people's great and archtypal fictional characters, could have such a stupid response. You are no Don to me, Signore Corleone.


----------



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)

Nobody disses the Don like that.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Don Corleone</b>!
> Nobody disses the Don like that.


lol. How about like this? :nah:

Assuming you aren't really POed, have a nice weekend. I'm out.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SeaNet</b>!
> 
> 
> lol. How about like this? :nah:
> ...


:laugh:

or like this Don Cornholeone :banana:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

A few things to add:

Johnny Davis will not be the coach of this team next season, I'm 99% sure of it. His refusal to play Howard in the fourth (although he's been playing a lot more lately than before) is just one of the many infuriating habits that he has.

Howard is already an excellent man defender but his team defense still needs a lot of work. His post game also needs refinement. It seems like he forces shots in the post but I think that's mostly because he doesn't get the ball as much as he should. He doesn't shoot a lot of jumpers yet but I think we'll definitely see that part of his game emerge as soon as next season or later this year.

Also, I think Francis could potentially be with this team for a long time. Occasionally he'll pass up the chance to feed the post but it doesn't happen as much you might think. Francis does create a lot of points for Howard and the other bigs. He probably creates half of Cato's points so once Howard and Francis develop that kind of chemistry they'll be that much better.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Howard would be scoring 15+ points a game easy if he got the ball. He is only taking 7 shots a game. KG in his rookie year took 9 shots a game and averaged almost the same amount of points (Howard is averaging more). 

By the way, you can't really compare Howard and Amare. Amare was 20 years old by the 2nd week of the season his rookie year. Hell KG turned 20 by the end of his first NBA season as well. Howard was a true 18 year old. 

I personally think he will be an allstar by next season.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> Not only is he not getting plays run for him, he doesn't even get on the court in crunch time. Earlier in the season I was hesitant to call Johnny Davis a bad coach, because Orlando was winning, even though I thought it was in spite of him. But the season's half over and he's still giving a ton of minutes to Pat Garrity. He's the league's worst head coach since John Lucas and Alvin Gentry, he's horrendous.


You can't forget the games where Davis has Howard on the bench in the 4th quarter with Stacey Augmon playing power forward. You're right, Davis is awful.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i like howard more than i like okafor...i really dont know why


----------

